# 2022 Antique & Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet - Uniontown, OH



## PLERR (Dec 27, 2021)

Posting this on behalf of the folks in Uniontown, OH. I have no connection with the event. Please contact Jack Burns at (330) 571-3217 with questions.


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2021)

Has anyone ever been to this? What is the turn out like?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 28, 2021)

haven't been there in a few years but a smaller decent turn out. A few members will add their thoughts...not much else going on that weekend.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this is put-on by members of the Vintage Motor Bike Club same that hosts the Portland, IN Event.
Here's a link to the 14th Annual Event, didn't happen in 2020 or 2021








						14th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Nice day for a bike  meet.  Uniontown Ohio




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 28, 2022)

It's happening this weekend... Spaces have been SOLD-OUT !!
Saturday, March 5, 2022 at ...
Grace United Church of Christ of Uniontown Hall








						13275 Cleveland Ave NW · 13275 Cleveland Ave NW, Uniontown, OH 44685
					

Building




					www.google.com


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 5, 2022)

Took these photo during early set-up until the doors opened to public at 9am. Nice quaint Swap Meet, a little something for everyone, great to see everyone before the ML / Monroe Swap Meet.
Enjoy !


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 6, 2022)

Not complaing but 5/6 empty tables. So there was room for more. Got a slow start but by 10:00 it filled up with buyers.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 6, 2022)

I sold a good bit of ballooner parts, as did Chester, Monark Man, who set up next to me. Didn't buy much, but got to socialize with my bicycle buddies. Thankyou to the guys who promote this early Spring show.


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 6, 2022)

The swap was great! I sold a few things and found a great Raleigh Chopper 3+2 wheel. And got to talk with all the usual suspects at the Ohio and PA swaps. If you can come to this one next year I would try and make the trip, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

I've found the most valuable part of attending these shows isn't really what I sell or buy but the people I get to meet and talk too. I'm not as salty in person--just don't have the patience behind the keyboard sometimes! V/r Shawn


----------



## DENNYO (Mar 13, 2022)

Bob, Jack and crew keep this a hobby friendly meet by keeping costs down, free admission and reasonable set up fee.


----------



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2022)

The getting together of old friends,  and meeting and talking to new friends is why I sometimes drive 9 hours to a meet


Freqman1 said:


> I've found the most valuable part of attending these shows isn't really what I sell or buy but the people I get to meet and talk too. I'm not as salty in person--just don't have the patience behind the keyboard sometimes! V/r Shawn


----------

